# Lithium



## 22727 (Apr 8, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone out there is taking lithium for unresponsibe depression. If so, what side effects are your noticing and do you know if it is constipating and likely to cause weight gain? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

No I don't take this one Helpless - I've been in Zispin (Metazapene) or however its spelt and have been getting some slow success in mood improvement with it but wanted to post cos I've gained weight (a well known side effect!!!) - actually I'm quite pleased cos prior to that was on Prozac which made me like a skelly and have absolutely no appetite, Zispin also makes me dead drowsy - again, quite good cos I've been an insomniac for about 6 monthsSue xx


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Helpless, i was on priadel a few yrs ago,they contain lithium, i can only describe this medication as taking me to hell and back (i am only talking about MY experience)I suffered awful hand tremors, muscle weakness and vertigo..These meds can sometimes be referred to as "mood stabilisers" the only thing they did to me was make me a very frightened person..My gp advised me to stop them...Im only talking about my experience, it may be that they work for an awful lot of peeps, but for me they didnt.. good luck


----------

